# Wie siehts an der Nordsee aus ?Mit Platten?



## Tobiko96 (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich will mal wieder schön Platte fangen. Aber diesmal das erste mal an der Nordsee. Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben ? 
Gruß Tobi:vik:


----------



## black bull (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie siehts an der Nordsee aus ?Mit Platten?*

moin..wo willste hin an der nordsee??


----------



## Tobiko96 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie siehts an der Nordsee aus ?Mit Platten?*

Also wir fahren so in die Kante Wilhemshaven. 
LG


----------



## black bull (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie siehts an der Nordsee aus ?Mit Platten?*

ich war vor 2wochen auf platte los gewesen in cuxhaven..totentanz..leider


----------



## Tobiko96 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie siehts an der Nordsee aus ?Mit Platten?*

Schade
aber sonst fängt man da ganz gut 
hab ich gehört 
aber wenn sie beißen auf was, und was fürn gewicht von den bleien ich brauch damit sie net wegschwimmen ?


----------



## black bull (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie siehts an der Nordsee aus ?Mit Platten?*

im hafen auf wattwurm..ca 100 - 120gr


----------



## Perdaxes (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie siehts an der Nordsee aus ?Mit Platten?*

da die Überschrift so trefflich passt schreibe ich hier einfach mal. 
Wir fahren im August für ein verlängertes Wochenende nach Aurich und wollte die gelegenheit mal nutzen um mal wieder auf Platfisch zu gehen. 

Das Problem 1) Ich habe 0 Ahnung wo man da oben auf Plattfisch gehen kann und 2) war ich das letzte mal vor ungefähr 20 Jahren Plattfisch angeln.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einen Rat zu beidem geben 


p.s tips die Richtung Holland gehen sind auch gerne willkommen ;P


----------



## prime caster 01 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie siehts an der Nordsee aus ?Mit Platten?*

hallo habe auch ne frage wollte auch ma an die nordsee wo plade und dorsch is weiß ich nur meine frage is wie das mit ebe und flut wie sind dar die zeiten


gruss tom


----------



## Hippi01 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Wie siehts an der Nordsee aus ?Mit Platten?*

Hallo Tom
Hier solltest du mal reinschauen
http://www.bsh.de/de/Meeresdaten/Vorhersagen/Gezeiten/index.jsp
Mfg
Stefan


----------



## AndiS (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wie siehts an der Nordsee aus ?Mit Platten?*

Hallo,
versuch es im emder-hafen mit plattfischangeln.


----------



## N00blikE05 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie siehts an der Nordsee aus ?Mit Platten?*

Gibt es jezt schon welche hier die los waren?


----------



## Kauli11 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie siehts an der Nordsee aus ?Mit Platten?*

Bin ab Sonntag für eine Woche in Büsum.
Hat jemand Erfahrung,was da zur Zeit so geht?


----------

